# Disabled - friendly seaside town



## Moorefive (2 mo ago)

We are a couple , almost aged 60 , who wish to mark our special birthdays next year by spending a few weeks in Greece. We absolutely LOVE all things Greek . Spent our wonderful honeymoon in 1990 on Paros and have visited Crete many times since then , along with Santorini , Ios , Mykonos and Poros. 
My husband has some chronic health issues now , which means that his stamina has deteriorated and his walking ability is somewhat limited. Therefore we would love to find a quietish seaside town which is 
" on the flat " , with beautiful beaches and where everything is easily accessed. We would possibly also hire a car for a period or do some day trips by bus. 
We mainly love to swim in the sea and to sunbathe , eat in good restaurants and we would be looking to stay in a good Hotel / reputable apartment ( any recommendations for places to stay will also be most welcome ). 
We are open to hearing about anywhere on mainland Greece or about any of the islands we have / have not already visited. All suggestions and advice will be very gratefully received. Thank you.


----------

